# Ps4 Controller per Bt verbunden aber macht nichts.



## ozhan (29. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Ich habe meinem Ps4 Controller per Bt mit dem PC Verbunden. Er wurde auch als Wireless Pad erkannt. Aber beim zocken reagiert er nicht. 
Muss man noch was einstellen bei Win10???


----------



## ozhan (1. Februar 2017)

Keiner ein Plan oder Hilfe? Nutzt keiner ein Controller am PC ??


----------



## TheJoGie (3. Februar 2017)

Ich benutze meinen PS4 Controller mit Bluetooth am PC. 
Allerdings ist das mit Windows Bordmitteln sehr schwierig (wenn nicht sogar unmöglich), den Controller zum laufen zu bekommen.
Deshalb verwende ich das Hilfsprogramm "SCP Toolkit"  (Release ScpToolkit v1.6.238.16010 * nefarius/ScpToolkit * GitHub), welches den Controller sowohl per USB Kabel als auch per Bluetooth erkennt, ihn jedoch als Xbox Controller anmeldet (was viele Kompatibilitätsprobleme verhindert). 
Solltest du mal ausprobieren


----------



## ozhan (3. Februar 2017)

Danke. Werde ich machen. Ob es nun als xbox oder PS Controller erkannt wird ist mir in dem Fall egal. Hauptsache man kann zocken in ruhe


----------



## TheJoGie (3. Februar 2017)

ozhan schrieb:


> Danke. Werde ich machen. Ob es nun als xbox oder PS Controller erkannt wird ist mir in dem Fall egal. Hauptsache man kann zocken in ruhe


Klar. Und das ganze funktioniert dank des ummappens als xBox Controller bei erstaunlich vielen Spielen. 
Na dann, viel Spaß


----------



## TheJoGie (3. Februar 2017)

Achso, ich habs nochmal ausprobiert (damit ich hier nichts falsches verbreite ) und muss hier nochmal was hinzufügen:
Die aktuellste Version von dem Programm (was ich oben verlinkt habe), funktioniert bei mir (wieso auch immer) nicht.
Stattdessen verwende ich das "DS4Tool 1.2.2" (ältere Version). Sollte also die obige neuere Version nicht funktionieren (da der Controller nicht erkannt wird), unbedingt diese versuchen!
(Dort dann die .exe im Ordner "Virtual Bus Driver" öffnen und installierren, dann den "ScpServer.exe" starten und den Controller verbinden ("ScpServer.exe" musst du jedes mal starten, wenn du den Controller verwenden willst)
Hoffe das hilft


----------

